
[Book] Hustle: The Life Changing Effects of Constant Motion - jtevelow
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B019ESY7EI
======
jtevelow
Hi everyone! Here's more info on my new book, Hustle:

My first book was a #1 bestseller. It took me a year to write it. Hustle is
different. It was written, produced, and published in just seven days. The
ridiculously short production schedule was meant to prove a point: focus +
momentum = mindbending productivity.

Don’t be fooled, though. The biggest opportunities in life don’t come from
sprinting. They emerge over time through constant motion.

The goal of this book is to engage with every hustler — all the people
fighting for a purposeful life — and motivate them to keep going. Hustle takes
you through my sprint of writing a book in seven days. But my message isn’t
just to “go fast.” Hustling means many things. The core element, I argue, is
constant motion. While I wrote the book quickly, I still poured every ounce of
my heart and soul into it.

The book is already doing well. It currently ranks #1 in the Personal Success
category, and #868 overall on Amazon (among all free books).

Hope you enjoy it. If you want to spread the word, feel free to post the link
wherever you like. J

